# paph id help



## paphElph (Feb 3, 2013)

I bought this paph at a greenhouse about two years ago. It was tagged as paph. malipoense (possibly green giant). It is growing happily but still no spike. Is it still a seedling or adult? The leaf span is about two inches. I understand that adult malipoense leaf span is double or more. Any ideas?
Thanx,
paphELPH


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 3, 2013)

It's a seedling, be patient! In the meantime paphElph ...
WELCOME to Slippertalk!


----------



## paphElph (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you. Seems patience goes far with paphs & most things in life :rollhappy:


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 3, 2013)

Especially with a malipoense. They grow quick, at least mine has, but the spike can take awhile to develop. It usually is around 4 months from start to bloom.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome paphElph, you said it is 2" in leaf span now? How big was it when you got it? If you got it at 2" two years ago. It should have grown quite a few inches.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome from NYc. A photo would be a help to aid in the identification. 2" is not blooming size for malipoense. not even close. micranthum yes.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 3, 2013)

2 inches is very small. If it hasn't grown in 2 years, it may just be a runt- a dud. These things happen. People buy flasks, the fast growers bloom...frequently the slow growers just get discarded. There are plenty of malipoense's available, at blooming size, for reasonable amounts, from many sellers. Just get a better one.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 3, 2013)

I agree with Eric M. Buy more!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 4, 2013)

Welcome to Slippertalk, paphElph! Photos are a help for ID-ing a plant.


----------

